# First Cycle - Female



## lindswice (Oct 1, 2016)

Stats:  5'4, 140lbs, 24% BF. Going to start my first cycle soon, with the main  goal to lose BF and maintain LBM. Looks like this:  

Week 1
5 mg Var/20mg Clen broken into two doses. I will increase clen if sides are not bad.  

  Week 2-8
10mg Var/60mg Clen Broken into two doses. Again might increase clen if sides are not bad. Cycling clen 2 weeks on 2 off.  


  For my diet I am at around 1500 cal on workout days. Macros at  40c/40p/20f. Rest days are 1300 calories 20c/30p/50f. Fats are higher to  lower hunger and carbs are lower because I don't need them since I am  not working out.  


My workout is Layne Norton's PHAT (Strength and Hypertrophy based). I also do Cardio 3x a week.   

Lifting Stats:
Squat - 165x5
Deadlift - 185x5
BP - 120x5
OHP - 75x5
BBCurl - 55x8
Pullups - BWx6

  Dips BWx10

This is my first cycle. I am looking for suggestions and advice on if I should change anything.


----------

